

Using Static Analysis to Find Bugs in the Real World - eru
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/2/69354-a-few-billion-lines-of-code-later/fulltext

======
eru
This is a re-post. I just wanted to find the old discussion again. It's a good
article in any case, read it, if you haven't already.

I appreciate pointers to the old discussion on HN about it. Thanks!

------
pasbesoin
The following Google query (excuse my minimal effort including leaving the
protocol designation) might be a place to start. I saw a few interesting-
looking results. Be sure to click through one one of them where the top
comment links to a prior HN post.

    
    
        site:news.ycombinator.com http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/2/69354-a-few-billion-lines-of-code-later

~~~
eru
Thanks! Doesn't work for this one though, it seems.

